

Ask HN: Good payment provider in Europe? - sxsde

What is a good payment provider in Europe?
======
ColinWright
Some recent discussion of this over at hackful: <http://hackful.com/posts/370>

~~~
sxsde
Thanks!

------
Sander_Marechal
I have worked with Ogone (<http://ogone.com/>) several times. No complaints so
far.

